# Looking for some tile



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone have an idea where I can find the narrow subway? 

The red tiles may end up being Virginia Tile Brandy or Sherry.

Looks to me that the border has metal trim surrounding it. 

Tom


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks similar to a lot of the glass mosaic we have been installing vertically. I will check my tile place this week and see if they have any that color, looks a little pearlescent from the picture?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Anderson said:


> Looks similar to a lot of the glass mosaic we have been installing vertically. I will check my tile place this week and see if they have any that color, looks a little pearlescent from the picture?


Thanks.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Tom, you just need the small ones in the center? Do you have any dimensions on the tile?

My tile rep usually works Sat. I’ll clip the pic and send it to her.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Tom, you just need the small ones in the center? Do you have any dimensions on the tile?
> 
> My tile rep usually works Sat. I’ll clip the pic and send it to her.



No dimensions. Looks like the center is 1/2 the other tiles in height, but the same length.

I'm pretty sure they're white, the color shift is reflected color. 

Thanks. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

No Luck. Patti said she would need more info to find a white subway tile.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> No Luck. Patti said she would need more info to find a white subway tile.


Thanks for the effort. I'm going to drop this back in the homeowners lap.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kinda looks like the one in the top left here
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/190206784235540116/
Says it's Walker Zanger 6th Ave collection

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Should finish this up tomorrow. I'll take a few more pics.

(Fun fact, if the granite counter top is pinched in at the wall 3/16" you can't slide the range in)

Tom


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Should finish this up tomorrow. I'll take a few more pics.
> 
> (Fun fact, if the granite counter top is pinched in at the wall 3/16" you can't slide the range in)
> 
> Tom




Looks nice tom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Looks nice tom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Should finish this up tomorrow. I'll take a few more pics.
> 
> (Fun fact, if the granite counter top is pinched in at the wall 3/16" you can't slide the range in)
> 
> Tom


Your cabinets? Love the dark details on the hood. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Your cabinets? Love the dark details on the hood. :thumbsup:


They're paid for so I guess they're the customers now....

The doors open to access the vent ducting, the dark on the lower section are vertical 1x blacked to match the island. 

I worked on the backsplash until about 7:30 Tuesday night, this is what we showed up to at 7:30 Wednesday morning.

This job is killing me with all the extras, I should be in Colorado Springs already. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like they had a hell of a party...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks like they had a hell of a party...


Least they could have done was cleaned up their f-in mess. I had to work on the backsplash and in that area all day.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Colorado Springs already?

Job looks nice...the mess left behind...not so much.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> Colorado Springs already?
> 
> Job looks nice...the mess left behind...not so much.


Off on the next journey of my life. This was career number 2, each one lasted about 25 years. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not holding out much hope for getting decent pictures of this job. 

Here's another piece of casework going in the mud room. I don't pick the colors...

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> I'm not holding out much hope for getting decent pictures of this job.
> 
> Here's another piece of casework going in the mud room. I don't pick the colors...
> 
> Tom


Oh Tom... it's just... beautiful... :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Oh Tom... it's just... beautiful... :whistling


Justin was green with envy installing it...:laughing:

I saw the home owner the next morning, she was telling me how much she loved it and the color, feels it should be in the living room and it is the best part of the entire job. 

My wife hated seeing it in the shop every day for about a month. 

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Off on the next journey of my life. This was career number 2, each one lasted about 25 years.
> 
> Tom


I wish you well...I thought it might be related to winding down, but wasn't sure. I do hope however, you don't expire from our cozy CT.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> They're paid for so I guess they're the customers now....
> 
> The doors open to access the vent ducting, the dark on the lower section are vertical 1x blacked to match the island.
> 
> ...


They must have really had a good time… Got all jiggy with the blue tape on the splash. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

In the "you learn something new everyday category". Today I learned that the homeowners 25' Stanley Fat Max tape measure, both of my Tajama 16' tape measures, my Lufkin 6' folding rule and both of my Bosch laser measuring tools are wrong. According to the counter top fabricator, and the range was made wrong according to him. Only his measurements are correct---everything else is wrong.

It was amazing that the range fit once the top right was trimmed to be square. 

The miraculous happened also---all our measuring devices are now correct...

Tom


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

HA! Sounds like you really need to go to the yard every morning to calibrate your tape measures and chalk lines...KIDDING...the job looks great! The countertop guy sounds like a winner. And...I have one of those jobs currently as well, where the extras just get old and never-ending. (and to combine it, it's a job where I repeat all the time that I didn't pick the colors and the homeowner loves them...)


----------

